# Taming Blizzard



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

12 more days until we can introduce Screech to Blizzard. The taming is driving me nuts. If I've told my mom once, I've told her a hundred times, that she needs to sit with him, talk to him and get him used to her hands while she's at home. Does she listen? No. He bit her once and now she's nervous of him. So it's left for me to try taming 'her' baby once I get home from work, and still find time to spend with Screech. :wacko:

Apart from my mom ignoring me, Blizzard is a beautiful bird, both in looks and personality. He doesn't like biting, in fact he's all talk with no action. I've got him used to a wooden dowel that I use to take him out and put him back into his cage, but I'm not stupid enough to chance my fingers just yet. I will sit in the room and read, while he sits watching me for any sudden movement. The other day he tried to fly onto my head but got a fright at the last minute. I was left with a sore scalp where his claws had got me, but feeling confident that he's getting more comfortable around me. 

He's started trying to whistle because I sit and whistle to him. He's not over eager, but he recognises me and tries to get my attention when he sees me. It's only my hands he doesn't like. 

Screech is still a cutie pie and has taken to chirping at me when she feels I put her to bed too early. Bedtime is between 8 and 9pm, and any time sooner than that and she's not impressed. She's also decided she likes playing hide and seek with my watch. It will be hidden under my sleeve and she'll shove her head inside it to try and touch my watch. 

Overall, I think I've got two happy birds, and I have to stop myself from wanting more. But I'm determined to tame Bliz first, and get them both eating vegetables (still proving unsuccessful).


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would feed him some millet from your hand, it may help  Just keep trying those veggies different ways shred them chop them ect. Iam sure they will try veggies eventually just keep trying


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Spike. I put the post in the wrong place. Lol. I've tried to get some decent pics of Blizzard, but so far, nothing. I hope I can get some before he starts moulting. I want some memories of those beautiful pearls. As for veggies, I had Screech eating off my plate the other day. Correction, she was walking on my plate and eating. Fortunately I'd finished.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think you'll get there with Blizzard eventually, it sounds like you're making good progress already.


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Bea. It looks like Blizzard is officially mine now. My mom reckons he doesn't like her. LOL. I'm not complaining. He's beautiful. I'm just wondering when we're going to have to get another tiel for my mom. I know she'll want a handraised one. I can see I'm now addicted. I want to fill my house with tiels. And I'm seriously starting to think about breeding them. I'll have to see how it goes with the ringnecks later this year though. We're going to have a busy time of it.


----------

